# Re: Potenza RE92 was Re: Bridgestone Ecopia EP-03 Tires



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Potenza RE92 was Re: Bridgestone Ecopia EP-03 Tires*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > The tires that come on a new car are *not* the same tires you and I
> > get in a tire store.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Potenza RE92 was Re: Bridgestone Ecopia EP-03 Tires*

Thanks for the responses guys.

Brian




> ---- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> Ricky Suiter wrote:
> > The Potenza RE92's in the 165/65R14 and 175/65R14


----------

